# sunsail mooring



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

first time chartering a sailboat/34ft (this coming Christmas) in the BVI. would you suggest Sunsail, Moorings, any other suggestions


----------



## Jonathan316 (Aug 5, 2003)

You may find that SunSail is cheaper, as they run the boats that Moorings has taken out of service. Moorings buys them new and uses them for a few years, then they are turned over to SunSail for the next few years. 

I have had SunSail suggested as a preferred selection about 4-5 times. They say the boats are a little worn (a few years of agressive charters will do that) but well serviced and maintained. Same basic quality of support personnel, good coverage in the VI, etc. Only cheaper.


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

Jonathan, I believe you have Sunsail confused with Footloose. Footloose uses Moorings boats after 3-5 years in the Moorings fleet. Sunsail uses new boats, just like Moorings. Both Moorings and Sunsail are considered "first-tier" charter companies, with very large fleets and a high level of services. Each have their devotees, so pick whichever you prefer.

Also, when comparing prices between Moorings and Sunsail, make sure you compare apples to apples. What might appear as a price advantage for a week''s charter is not as much of one as you might think (or none at all) if one charter starts at noon (meaning almost a full day of sailing) while another starts at 6 p.m. (meaning you spend your first night at the dock).

Finally, Moorings and Sunsail are not the only players. TMM, Horizon, Voyage, Footloose and others have great reputations -- so go with what meets your needs. Great resources for comparison are www.sailonline.com and the BVI and Charter boards on www.traveltalkonline.com.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we have great experience with famous dutch company www.wishfulsailing.com


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I can see why your company is called ''Wishful''. You must be really wishful if you think that placing your blatant self promotion on a advertising prohibited site will get you a lick of business. Any company that shows such total disrespect for the rules of an Internet site could only be expected to have the same total disregard for other ethical conventions. From your clearly dishonest approach to advertising on sites where advertising is prohibited and the rudeness implied by your multiple posts, only a sucker would ever consider doing business with you, and while allegedly there’s one born every minute, even a real rube would spot you for a charlatan from a mile away. Just my thoughts here.


----------

